# 8" Peerless 830667 (SLS)



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

Great woofer. It produced some pretty low frequencies with TONS of output (test baffle: 2'x4' 5/8"-MDF, Onkyo receiver: [email protected], 60Hz hi-pass). The 8.5mm xmax is definitely there and distortion is audioably better then both the Audax HT210K2 and Dayton RS225-4 woofers that I sold. I hope I get the chance to compare them to the Peerless 830491 8" XlS/HDS. I definitely wouldn't cross it as high as the RS225 but I would venture to say that they will be good up to ~800Hz. I will have mine playing around 45-50Hz to 160Hz.

Back as per request:

















Mock door shot:


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

They look awesome... Thanks for the pics...  

Leo


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

300Z said:


> They look awesome... Thanks for the pics...
> 
> Leo


No problem... Now I'm off to make some rings!


----------



## ///MJay (Aug 22, 2006)

Please keep us updated on the sound in the car. I am looking for an 8" to play the same range. I was looking at the peerless HDS 830884. Please give opinions on the sound asap. What would be a good 5.5" to mate up to these?


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

I told you guys! 

That is the nicest-looking (and most functional) stamped steel basket you've ever seen, isn't it?

My only quibble with your review is that I would not recommend using them up to 800Hz. (I've tried it.) I would say an octave lower should be their upper limit.


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

Where could one find this driver and for how much........Whats mounting depth and outter diamater look like, if my extremis don't hold up to what i'm wanting, i may do 8's, and i'd like a good canidate.


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

Madisound


----------



## xencloud (Aug 26, 2005)

nice, I'm still loking for the best 8" that can play to 800-1khz......


----------



## airj (Dec 15, 2005)

Morel Supremo SW 9 (actually it's pure 8")


----------

